# Mentor



## 1lipripper (Jun 2, 2008)

Every now and then you hear about 'kid's fishing days' that someone puts on. These fishing derbies can be a lot of fun. Sometimes they're put on for the under-privileged kids, sometimes for dads who never learned to fish. In this one day, how much can they learn?

You see there's a flaw with these derbies.

Let's say the child DOES get interested in fishing and wants to learn more. They get excited about going again. But, there's no one to take them. Over time, they lose interest and we have lost another person to help our 'flock' grow. As the older portion of our 'flock' leaves our sport due to health, disabilities or death, there aren't as many 'newbies' to come on board to take their place. That's what I mean about 'negative growth'. The same can be said for hunting.

Are you a mentor to some child? Do you take them regularly? Or, do you feel good about yourself for taking a child fishing that one day? And leaving it at that? And you never know that you may have stirred something in the child to enjoy our sport.

So, do you take a child fishing, other than family? If we don't, we'll continue to have 'negative growth' in fishing AND hunting.

Just something to ponder this weekend..


----------

